# ok, I got 2 riddles



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Some of you have probably seen it before, but

#1

A woman goes to her father's funeral. At the funeral, she meets a man she doesn't know and falls madly in love with him. However, he leaves before she is able to get his name, phone number, or any info on him.

A week later, she kills her sister.

Why?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

because she finds out she killed her dad??


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

her sister is actually a guy cross dresser or her sister is a women that dresses as a guy or its her sisters b/f husband


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

She didn't like her?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

she was drunk


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

haha, classic answers, i'll post the second one when somebody is right


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: becuase she came home and her sister was banging that guy


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

She found out that her sister was doing her dad and the man was actually her nephew!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> She found out that her sister was doing her dad and the man was actually her nephew!


hahaa


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

It was the sister she fell in love with?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Is there a real answer here?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

yeah, theres a real answer


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

JUST TELL US


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> She found out that her sister was doing her dad and the man was actually her nephew!


 Wasn't that on jerry springer yesterday?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

> Wasn't that on jerry springer yesterday?


















































































wow thats funny, or maybe its just me


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

you guys are looking way to deep


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I give up


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

To see the guy again? at her sisters funeral.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

nfldRBP said:


> To see the guy again? at her sisters funeral.


exactly









supposedly this is a question that they ask in a mental hospital to see if a person has homicidal tendencies.

edit: everybody stay away form nfldRBP


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Yuss, #2 plz.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

maybe to create another funeral??? so that the guy can show up again.

late reply


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

vanz said:


> maybe to create another funeral??? so that the guy can show up again.
> 
> late reply


 You're late


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

#2

A young man picks up a newspaper in a NYC airport and happens upon a story of an american woman ACCIDENTALLY falling to her death from the Eiffel Tower in Paris. He immediately calls the police and reports that the woman had been murdered, including the suspect's name, address, and phone number.

How did the young man know?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

umm... he read it in the paper


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Because he was the man who killed her, and just flew back to the US


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

He did it himself? I really can't think of anything else.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Maybe the guy that did it told him?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Because she called him and told him on the way down?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

he was in paris the time it was discovered it was a murder, but the US papers havent got word yet
time difference

NOPE i didnt read it very well


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jimbo tell us before i stick it up ur butt

dont think i wont connect it like the internet either...so tell us!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

jimbo said:


> #2
> 
> A young man picks up a newspaper in a NYC airport and happens upon a story of an american woman ACCIDENTALLY falling to her death from the Eiffel Tower in Paris. He immediately calls the police and reports that the woman had been murdered, including the suspect's name, address, and phone number.
> 
> How did the young man know?


 Was bored and had some time to kill while waiting for his flight?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Her sister didn't give her the answer to a riddle so she killed her?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

because the guy gave her crabs and the crabs started talking to her and told her to kill, kILL, KILL!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

because liquid is ugly and k fizzly is cuter then him


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

ill give ya a hint

it has to do with the guy's job









ill tell the answer tomorrow after work


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh sh*t I get it now the guy worked for a funeral home or the cemetary and the only way to meet him again was to go to another funeral.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Oh sh*t I get it now the guy worked for a funeral home or the cemetary and the only way to meet him again was to go to another funeral.










oh man


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

he turned in himself???? That's gotta be the right answer.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

He flew to Paris with his wife, and pushed her over the edge. He then flew to NYC and told the police that she had been murdered.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> He flew to Paris with his wife, and pushed her over the edge. He then flew to NYC and told the police that she had been murdered.


 yeah why not he commited murder in paris and figured he could get away with it once he was out of the country...but probably not tho since he said it has something to do with his job, my guess he sold round trip tickets to them as a couple and the husband is mia


----------



## TheBigBoo (Aug 13, 2004)

Riddles drive me Nuts!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

My brain hurts.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe he purchased round trip tickets from NY to Paris for him and his wife. He then in Paris at the Eiffel Tower with his wife begins to think of all the times his wife works late at the office. He believes she has been cheating on him or maybe it was his addiction to cocaine that led him to do what he did next. Thats right he pushed her off the Eiffel tower. This will give him the money he needs to more purchase cocaine. Then returns to NY and calls to get a refund on his ticket because his wife was murdered. This will give him $578 back for half of the price of the ticket which he will use to purchase his cocaine to feed his addiction. After that he hires some hookers and throws a sexy party. During the sexy party, his wife's sister shows up. He's shocked not knowing what to do, with traces of cocaine still on his nose and naked hookers in the background. The sister is crying from her sisters death and comes over to help the guy through his trouble notices the cocaine on his nose and the naked hookers in the background, so what does she do? She joins in, snorts two lines of coke and then starts ripping off her clothes and begins to make out with two of the hookers. I seriously can't believe you just spent the last two minutes reading this post.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

she didnt you lied ??


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Liquid was close.

The man was a travel agent, and a man bought one round trip ticket and one one-way ticket.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

jimbo said:


> Liquid was close.
> 
> The man was a travel agent, and a man bought one round trip ticket and one one-way ticket.


 no sh*t !!!!!!!


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i definately liked the first one more.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

The Woman was the suspect, the police couldnt find out who she was and the guy knew..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jimbo said:


> Liquid was close.
> 
> The man was a travel agent, and a man bought one round trip ticket and one one-way ticket.










that sucked


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh.... good one. I had heard the first but the second had me all confuzzled.

RIDDLE#3 
for all those who dare to,
try this one on for size:

if 3 is 5, and 5 is 4, and 4 is 4, what is 7?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's another one:

A guy walks into a hotel and asks the clerk for a hotel room.

The clerk tells him "It'll be $10 for a room"

Another man walks in asks for a hotel room and the clerk tells him "It'll be $10 if you want to share a room"

A third man walks in asks for a hotel room and the clerk tells him "It'll be $10 if you want to share a room"

So the clerk gets $30 for this one hotel room. When he checks his books, he realizes that the room is only $25. So he gives the security guard 5 - $1 bills to give back to the men in the room.

The security guard goes to the room, and gives each man $1. And pockets $2.

So each man has paid $9 each now for the room, and the guard has $2. Where is the other dollar??????

Edit- Fixed it for ya. Instead of walks into a hotelroom it now says walks into a hotel.


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

umm.... last time i checked 7 is a number.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh.... good one. I had heard the first but the second had me all confuzzled.
> 
> RIDDLE#3
> for all those who dare to,
> ...


 I don't understand the question?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> A guy walks into a hotel room and asks the clerk for a hotel room.
> 
> ...


EDIT: HAH I think I got it, in the first sentance you say a guy walk into a *hotel room* and asks for a hotel room, so he is ALREADY in the room, the other 2 guys pay 10 bucks each, 9+9+2=20


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh.... good one. I had heard the first but the second had me all confuzzled.
> 
> RIDDLE#3
> for all those who dare to,
> ...










well add a few more #'s and u will get my phone number


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> A guy walks into a hotel room and asks the clerk for a hotel room.
> 
> ...










dam im frigin stumped


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

for mine, stop thinking numerically.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Lonald said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one:
> ...


 I think you need to equal $30, not $20... That's why they're asking where the extra $1 went...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh.... good one. I had heard the first but the second had me all confuzzled.
> 
> RIDDLE#3
> for all those who dare to,
> ...










I GOT IT!









Three is 5 letters long. Five is 4 letters long. Four is 4 letters long. So then, Seven would be 5. Because its 5 letters long.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...


well if the guy is allready in the room then he allready paid, i dunno, I was just guessing :nod: I still think its right

either that or he just typed in it wrong... or I am just totally wrong :laugh:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh.... good one. I had heard the first but the second had me all confuzzled.
> 
> RIDDLE#3
> for all those who dare to,
> ...


7 is 7

3=5 4=4 5=4 6=8 7=7 8=7 and so on

and this is going on 2 hours sleep in the last 2 days..cmooon throw something hard at me


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i take that back, one of the guys that got refunded has it, they paid 27 but the guard has $2 and the clerk has $25 leaveing the $3 refund.

f*ck now my head hurts


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

im totally stumped on the hotel one


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> A guy walks into a hotel and asks the clerk for a hotel room.
> 
> ...


 Its just a trick. The clerk has 25$, each man in the room has 1$ each, and the guard has 2$. Last time i checked, 25+3+2=30


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > ooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh.... good one. I had heard the first but the second had me all confuzzled.
> ...


Incorrect. STOP THINKING NUMERICALLY

lemme rephrase it even more randomly to prove that it isn't in the mathematics- persay.

if 3 is 5, 6 is 3, 9 is 4, and 5 is 4, then what is 7?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I fixed the part about hotelroom to hotel in the initial reply.

So here's the question in short:
They paid $10 each. 
$10x3=$30
The total for the room was actually $25 and sends the guard to refund the $5.
$30-$25=$5
The guard gives them each $1
$1x3=$3
Then keeps $2
This means that each customer paid a total of $9
$10-$1=$9

Now do the math backwards: Each man paid $9 and there were 3 of them.
$9x3= $27
The guard kept $2 for himself
$27+$2=$29
Where's the extra dollar from the original $30?

Warning Spoiler! 
It's in gray so highlight it to see the answer.

 I didn't know the answer so I had to look it up on a website, but here's the answer:

The answer is in the way the question is worded. You cannot add what one person HAS to what someone else has PAID and come up with any kind of a meaningful number, you have to subtract. 
Each man has paid $9. 
The bellhop has $2. 
Difference
$9 x 3 = $27
2 
$25

The hotel clerk has the other 25 dollars.
To look at it from the standpoint of the original $30. Each man has $1. 
The bellhop has $2. 
The hotel clerk has $25. 
Total 
$1 x 3 = $3 
2 
25 
$30


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one:
> ...


 Yup that's right.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > ooOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh.... good one. I had heard the first but the second had me all confuzzled.
> ...


 Damn, there's no way I could have come up with that.


----------



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

The hotel one... I dont see what other dollar you're talking about. Everything adds up correctly in my head.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It's when you do the math like this:
Each person paid $10 for the room
$10x3=30
The guard recieved $5 to return to the guests, he gave them back $1 each and kept $2
So now that each guest got $1 back that brings the total they paid to $9 per person.
$10-$1=$9

So do the math from the perspective of the guest:
Each guest paid $9 for the room.
$9x3=$27
The guard kept $2
$27+$2=$29
Where did the other dollar go?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 It was really easy after she said to stop thinking numerically. There's only one other way to deal with numbers, and that's their spelling... that, and I think I had it in math class back in High School...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok, here's another one:
You are in a cold house in the winter. It is dark. You have one match. There is a candle and there is a wood burning stove. Which do you light first?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

The candle, because it may take more than one match to light the wood burning stove. This way you are guaranteed a flame.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

nope.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Light the match first. THEN you can light whatever the f*#% you want!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yea i agree, light the match first


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

THe last riddle about the hotel room, its not a riddle at all. Its a trick in how you word it.

Dammit. you posted before I could. A friend of mine told me tha riddle/trick this summer and i got it. I posted it on predfish, i guess i didnt post it here


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I got another one for you guys. I hope I remember it right though ...

Here it goes:
The buyer doesn't want it. The seller doesn't need it. And the user doesn't know he's using it. What is it??


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> Light the match first. THEN you can light whatever the f*#% you want!


 yup, that's it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

kumbia...is it ur brain?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol..it


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I didn't know that you could buy brains. ...







So no, its not your brain.








It's not _it_ either... Thank you, Come Again!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

knowledge...ur pancreas?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You cant' exactly buy that either... it's not in the body... Think outside the box...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

oxygen ...air?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

no, no... Here's a hint... you can see it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

light....?dust particles?...fingers...?the computer...?eyes...?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

light....?dust particles?...fingers...?the computer...?eyes...?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

no, no, no, no, and no. Mr. double post king...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

gimme a damn cluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You can see it. It's a real object NOT ATTACHED TO YOUR BODY! Get away from thinking about bodily items. I said think outside the box. Karen, you may remember this, so SHUSH!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

money...? energy?.... dude u gotta give me a better clue


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's a clue. I'M NOT A DUDE!







uhm... I dont know what else to say before giving it away. I will say though that if you guys can't get it by the time I get home tonight, I'll make your brain hurt less, but your head hurt more from slapping yourself because its an obvious answer once you get it...


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> It's when you do the math like this:
> Each person paid $10 for the room
> $10x3=30
> The guard recieved $5 to return to the guests, he gave them back $1 each and kept $2
> ...


 man i cant believe u guys, if u do the math, 25/3 it doesnt come out right, i did it on a calc its 8.33333.. so u add the next dollar they get so they actually paid 9bucks and a third, sorry if someone already answered this one and i look like an idiot but ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Here it goes:
> The buyer doesn't want it. The seller doesn't need it. And the user doesn't know he's using it. What is it??


 Took me 3 days to get this one, even then it had to be told to me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I got another one for you guys. I hope I remember it right though ...
> 
> Here it goes:
> The buyer doesn't want it. The seller doesn't need it. And the user doesn't know he's using it. What is it??










nothing


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

dont mean to bust your bubble, but its something. You guys have a few hours left... I should be home around 9 or so.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> dont mean to bust your bubble, but its something. You guys have a few hours left... I should be home around 9 or so.










fine its a coffin


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

DAMNIT! Karen told you, didn't she!?









Okay, fine... you got it...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> DAMNIT! Karen told you, didn't she!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










she dident tell me but it was a hard one (she hates me)
i like a good riddle


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay smart guy... Here's another one for you:

A farmer and his hired help were carrying grain to the barn. The farmer carried one sack of grain and the hired help carried two sacks. Who carried the heavier load and why?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Okay smart guy... Here's another one for you:
> 
> A farmer and his hired help were carrying grain to the barn. The farmer carried one sack of grain and the hired help carried two sacks. Who carried the heavier load and why?












The farmer's load was heavier. His hired help only carried two sacks, while the farmer carries one sack, but his sack is a sack full of grain. The hired help only carried 2 sacks - both empty.

try this

When I am filled I can point the way,
When I am empty Nothing moves me,
I have two skins
One without and one within


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Okay smart guy... Here's another one for you:
> ...












A Glove.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

An easy one:

A man takes a barrel that weighs 20 pounds, and then puts something in it. It now weighs less than 20 pounds.

What did he put in the barrel?

Medium.. sorta ...:

There is a town in Texas where 5% of all the people living there have unlisted phone numbers. If you selected 100 names at random from the town's phone directory, on average, how
many of these people would have unlisted phone numbers?

Harder, specially if you dont know your history:

The 22nd and 24th presidents of the United States had the same mother and the same father, but were not brothers. How can this be possible?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

a hole ...he put in a hole...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i told you it was easy.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

plus ive heard that one a biollion times


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> There is a town in Texas where 5% of all the people living there have unlisted phone numbers. If you selected 100 names at random from the town's phone directory, on average, how
> many of these people would have unlisted phone numbers?
> 
> Harder, specially if you dont know your history:
> ...


None, because theyre in the phone directory.

Grover Cleveland was the 22nd and 24th president. (Same person, thats how) Because his terms were not consecutive he is known as the 22nd and 24th, unlike George Washington for example who served 2 consecutive years isnt known as the 1st and 2nd -- just simply as the 1st.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: ok ms.natt i started easy
now its time for me to put on my gloves

I build up castles.I tear down mountains.
I make some men blind,I help others to see.
What am I?








another easy one
but a little harder


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

he doesnt. he is a compulsive bullshitter


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Jesus? God?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Jesus? God?










no


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> ok ms.natt i started easy
> now its time for me to put on my gloves
> 
> I build up castles.I tear down mountains.
> ...


 Sand.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

death in #'s...ur to cute to mess with ms natts mind


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: fine they are getting harder now








actually this is a easy one but classic and i love it

This thing all things devours: Birds, beast, trees, flowers,
Gnaws iron, bites steel, Grinds hard stones to meal, 
Slays king, ruins town, And beats high mountain down


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my butt?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> fine they are getting harder now
> 
> :laugh: actually this is a easy one but classic and i love it
> 
> ...


 Time.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ok time for a really hard one
whats 1+1







jk

It roars like thunder, And rises higher, 
While breathing fire, This wingless wonder. 
If it leaves its cave,Drags us in its tail,
Over hill and dale,Then you must be brave.
Early morning flight,Silently it flies,
Slowly in the skies.Hides before the night.
My kingdom at least,To the brave young knight,
If you name it right.What is this huge beast?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A hot air balloon :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> A hot air balloon :laugh:










dam you


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

A trickier one...:

A wealthy man named Richard Ellis had been counting his money.When he finished, he accidentally left a $100.00 bill on his desk. But when he returned for it a short while later, it was gone. Only two other persons could have seen the bill. One was the maid; the other was the butler.

The maid told him that she had hidden it for safekeeping under a green book that was on the desk. But when they looked the bill was not there.

The butler said he had found the bill where the maid had left it. He had placed it inside the book, where he thought there was less chance that somebody would find it. He had written down the page numbers so that he would not forget them. The bill was between pages 35 and 36, he said. But when they looked, there was no money in the book.

After Mr. Ellis had talked to the maid and the butler, he called the police. He was sure he knew who had taken the money. Who was it, and how did he know?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

The buttler. Pages 35 and 36 are printed on opposite sides of the piece of paper.


----------

